#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-19
<tempubun> hi are there any ubuntu-ppc wizards/clever types here? my iBook is driving me insane with startx issues
<tempubun> have checked xorg.conf carefully, re-ran dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, checked for known ATI Rage issues, X still fails with signal 11, fatal server errors.
<tempubun> the main error is "invalid io allocation", any suggestions?
<tempubun> fixed, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, set => Option "UseFBDev" "true" to "false", booted right up after that, happy me
<pochu> tempubun: nice :)
<tempubun> indeed
<tempubun> i found the answer in the ubuntu-ppc forum hidden away as a reply to a similar fault on a different machine
<tempubun> if that makes any sense ... pity that ubuntu will doscontinue support for ubuntu-ppc in 2008
<pochu> tempubun: with dapper, yeah
<pochu> but not with feisty
<tempubun> so, feisty fawn will still have PPC support?
<pochu> tempubun: ups, I think I've misunderstood you
<tempubun> cos the way it reads in the community, there will be *no* future support of PPC by ubuntu, at all
<pochu> tempubun: no, feisty won't support _officially_ PPC
<pochu> but it will be supported by the community
<tempubun> k, right, hmm that is a shame, cos ubuntu is the ducks guts as far as i am concerned and PPC is a good platform
<tempubun> i was exclusively pclinux but not anymore
<tempubun> anyone know a good and safe method of cleaning an apple iBook keyboard?
<defendguin> i went through 2 weeks ago and submitted a few bugs and i haven't had any responses yet
<tempubun> k, contact someone in the bug team
<defendguin> i could do that
<defendguin> some aren't even getting triaged
<tempubun> does anyone know if the G3 iBook takes special laptop ram sticks?
<bjoyce> hello
<oranged> good day
<oranged> just wondering if anyone knows the status of some drivers for the 'other' toshiba laptops ;)
<oranged> the ones with the phoenix bios
<mixandgo> hello, does suspend to ram work in edgy ? I get a black screen and freeze on resume
<crimsun> Works For Me
<mixandgo> crimsun, did you do anything special ?
<crimsun> yes, I need POST_VIDEO=false in /etc/default/acpi-support
<mixandgo> hmm...
<crimsun> this is an i915GM
<crimsun> [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadX41-2527 ] 
<mixandgo> I've got nvidia
<mixandgo> crimsun, do I need to restart something after I make a change in acpi-suport ?
<crimsun> I've always just rebooted
<mixandgo> hmmm... I managed to resume just now
<mixandgo> by putting that VBE thingy to flase
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-20
<mixandgo> any idea why I can only resume once ?
<mixandgo> and not twice or each time...
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-21
<daxxar> Hiya. Anyone know if there is driver-support for any of the "neat" features of my HP-laptop? It's an Compaq nc4400 with an accelerometer and a "biometric scanner" (fingerprint).
<daxxar> I think there's a light-sensor too.
<mjg59> The light sensor is just handled in hardware
<mjg59> The accelerometer ought to be supportable, but I don't know if the driver has been merged yet
<mjg59> No support for the fingerprint reader, I'm afraid
<daxxar> http://p.caboo.se/41903
<daxxar> This is the lspci output, if it's of any use
<daxxar> mjg59: Okay, is it a 'generic' accelerometer?
<mjg59> No, HP specific
<daxxar> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0611.0/0679.html
<mjg59> Yup, that one
<Dre> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-22
<yonkeltron> so...i've been thinking of getting the thinkpad t60, are things supported well enough?
<yonkeltron> i understand many devs and the SABDFL have thinkpads....
<yonkeltron> so i'm guessing it's all good
<yonkeltron> just wanted to check with the experts...
* yonkeltron smiles and waits patiently
<thmo> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.04_Flight_5_on_a_ThinkPad_T60
<thmo> with a older version
<thmo> probably fixed some of the issues
<thmo> http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T60
<thmo> the newest one :)
<Garre1> Would anyone here like to know how to enable two fingered scrolling?
<yonkeltron> ah
<yonkeltron> Garre1: sure
<Garre1> I have a lot to tell ya then
<Garre1> Do you have a synaptic touchpad?
<yonkeltron> yes
<yonkeltron> thmo: apropos, i'm wondering if i should wait for the next t>60 in the T series to be released....
<thmo> no idea :)
<thmo> i just googled it :P
* thmo hides
<Garre1> DO you use gsynaptic?
<yonkeltron> Garre1: kubuntu actually
<Garre1> ohh
<yonkeltron> thmo: thanks.., :-)
<thmo> Garre1: from what i can read on posts in the forum, people are having quite a few problems with synaptic and trackbacking
<thmo> for some it works, and others it dosen't
<yonkeltron> trackbacking?
<Garre1> thmo what do you mean by trackbacking?
<yonkeltron> Garre1: but my synaptic tp has a scroll bar on the side...works fine
<Garre1> Well this is just if you want to use two fingered scrolling like the macs do I know how to
<thmo> a fancier word for two finger scrolling
<Garre1> Ahhh
<yonkeltron> ok....cool
<Garre1> Well mine seems to work just fine
<yonkeltron> Garre1: i'd like to see the mechanism although i'm cool with my sidescrollbar
<Garre1> As far as I know I'm the only one who's done it on a regular pc
<thmo> should have been s/trackbacking/trackpadding/
<Garre1> Well I just installed gsynaptic and made it start up automatically at startup
<yonkeltron> makes much more sense
<thmo> mac named the touchpad trackpad
<thmo> yeah ;)
<yonkeltron> Garre1: would ksynaptic work?
<thmo> it's late and stuff
<Garre1> and then I edited a scrpt in xorg
<Garre1> I would think so
<Garre1> just a sec
<Garre1> Are you good with editing xorg?
<yonkeltron> as good as emacs is...
<yonkeltron> Garre1: http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/ss.html
<Garre1> Well mine works very well I use it day to day
<Garre1> So you have done this?
<Garre1> Haha I did it the hard way with gsynaptics instead of that?
<yonkeltron> Garre1: haven't messed with it...a bit afraid to break a working thing...but i think i'll install it
<yonkeltron> Garre1: there are some very good KDE tools....
<Garre1> I know I was thinking about switching
<Garre1> How do you like it?
<yonkeltron> Garre1: kde?
<Garre1> I was thinking about going with KDE, yes
<Garre1> I'm in GNOME now and I think it's ok but I want more customization
<Garre1> yonkeltron, is it better for customization?
<yonkeltron> yes
<yonkeltron> by far
<Garre1> Can and it has better programs right?
<Garre1> I love Katapult
<yonkeltron> i also think that KDE is a superior interface with a better general design and superior characteristics
<yonkeltron> hehe
<yonkeltron> it's not everything
<yonkeltron> but it's nice
<yonkeltron> it's nice
<yonkeltron> furthermore, KDE 4 will be amazing
<yonkeltron> um
<Garre1> So you use Kubuntu?
<yonkeltron> yes
<yonkeltron> so does the SABDFL
<Garre1> Does it have as much support as Ubuntu?
<yonkeltron> Garre1: different.
<yonkeltron> Garre1: don't forget that for, at least, the first release was put together by one person
<yonkeltron> Garre1: johnathan riddell was able to, on his own, put together something that at worst equaled and at best exceeding the efforts of a full team of paid gnome developers
<yonkeltron> KDE is much easier to hack on and, imho, is of greater technical merit
<yonkeltron> that being said, it, like any other piece of software, does have it's issues
<yonkeltron> s/it's/its
<yonkeltron> or
<yonkeltron> rather
* yonkeltron get f'd up with grammar
<yonkeltron> anyway, i find KDE to be a little bit nicer to my sensibilities as a user for many reasons
<yonkeltron> Garre1: it's not for everyone and it's not perfect....i couldn't imagine using much else
<Garre1> Cool
<Garre1> I just want something like ubuntu but that has more for customization
<yonkeltron> Garre1: i imagine you can customize gnome well enough if you try
<Garre1> I have gotten more into the technical end of ubuntu but there are limits
<Garre1> There are limited good-looking themes
<yonkeltron> well, under the hood, they are the same
<yonkeltron> the only difference is the UI
<Garre1> Really?
<yonkeltron> pretty much
<Garre1> I see on my live cd that there is some little bit of eye candy
<Garre1> Is that most of it?
<yonkeltron> the only difference, afaik, is that ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde
<yonkeltron> so effectively, they are the same under the hood....the only difference is the desktop
<Garre1> Ahh
<Garre1> Have you ever looked at GNOME-look?
<Garre1> the web site?
<yonkeltron> not in depth
<Garre1> Well I have looked at both the KDE one and GNOME and I see much more on the KDE side
<Garre1> The thing that holds me back is support
<Garre1> I just want the same support as ubuntu
<yonkeltron> wiki.kubuntu.org
<yonkeltron> and also, there is an F1 key
<yonkeltron> works very well
<Garre1> yonkeltron: is Kubuntu 7.04 set to release at the same time as Ubuntu 7.04?
<yonkeltron> yes
<yonkeltron> Garre1: all releases are coordinated
<yonkeltron> Garre1: perhaps this conversation would best be had elsewhere.....given the topic
<Garre1> Where?
<yonkeltron> don't know
<yonkeltron> not functioning very well
<Garre1> Sorry
<yonkeltron> me too
<Garre1> Need sleep?
<yonkeltron> i'm unsure
* pwnguin just watched mjg59's linuxconf au talk on laptops
<pwnguin> is the laptop debugging info conf'd in the ubuntu kernel?
<pwnguin> my toshiba's not suspending and im not sure where it's broke at
<pwnguin> it sounded like there was some nvram trick
<mjg59> It's in the feisty kernel
<mjg59> You need to echo 1 >/sys/power/trace (I think - it's called something like that)
<pwnguin> cool
<pwnguin> also, is there a good way to get apt / dpkg to restore the acpi file configurations? i may have touched them
<pwnguin> previously i was hoping i could get suspend to work with nvidia's ulgy binary drivers, but its probably better to start small
* pwnguin hopes noeveau the best
<pwnguin> im not finding anything interesting in dmesg
<pwnguin> do i need to pass a kernel parameter?
<mjg59> No
<pwnguin> where should i be looking for those logs at?
<no0tic> hi, what is this channel for?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-23
<roshman1182> can you gut a laptop to replace it with a mainboard that is more linux friendly
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-25
<lorenz> oh, ok. this is not for support...
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-20
<student_> hi
<GSK> someone can help me on vmware ?
<Zehsiol> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-22
<saispo> hi
<michaelramm> hello to all
<MenZa> arro
<michaelramm> how are things on this Friday?
<excid3> school was canceled due to weather, so im doing great :)
<michaelramm> that is COOL
<excid3> yep just about to go play some Counter Strike Source :D
<michaelramm> i wish my work was closed, but I am just on IM/IRC so it is not so bad today.
<excid3> haha thats awesome
<michaelramm> cool, i remember that game
<michaelramm> used to play it a lot
<excid3> yeah my buddy found Half Life 2 and CSS together at walmart $5 ;)
<michaelramm> then i found WoW, and well, the rest if history
<excid3> yeah...
<michaelramm> s/if/is
<excid3> i played WoW for a week and a half
<michaelramm> i have played since launch
<excid3> i have dialup at home so i was out at a friend's playing WoW for like 50 hours
<excid3> in the week and a half
<michaelramm> I played it for 1.5 yrs on dialup
<excid3> nice
<michaelramm> plays just fine
<excid3> i dont bother doing stuff on my dialup except IRC and forums
<excid3> lol
<michaelramm> except the BIG dungeons with 15+ people
<excid3> yeah i bet
<michaelramm> then not so good
<excid3> i also didnt want to spend the $
<excid3> lol
<michaelramm> yeah, i am growing bored with it
<michaelramm> i haven't played in almost a month
<michaelramm> will probably cancel before next cycle
<excid3> maybe thats a good thing :P
<michaelramm> where are you in school?
<excid3> im a freshman
<excid3> i got to southern illinois
<michaelramm> cool, i was born in Peoria
<excid3> oh thats awesome
<excid3> i was born in springfield and moved to jacksonville
<michaelramm> my dad is from Normal and my aunt still lives there
<excid3> cool
<excid3> where do u live now?
<michaelramm> Alabama
<michaelramm> in Tuscaloosa, where the University is located
<excid3> nice
<michaelramm> came here for school in 1990 and never left
<excid3> haha sweet
<excid3> how old are you?
<michaelramm> so do use ubuntu on a laptop (i gather from your presence in the channel)?
<michaelramm> 36
<excid3> haha yes i do
<excid3> ive got a dv9000t
<excid3> i wrote a tutorial back around when feisty was released
<michaelramm> cool..my sis works for HP in their corp offices
<excid3> nice
<michaelramm> i have a thinkpad T43 that is going full ubuntu this weekend
<michaelramm> it is my work one, so I will have to run XP in virtualbox
<excid3> ah yeah
<excid3> im sadly dual booting hardy and vista
<excid3> my printer kills xp every time
<excid3> the drivers arent compatibile with sp2 for some reason
<excid3> and then it kills services.exe which in turn shuts down windows
<michaelramm> what printer
<excid3> hp c3180
<excid3> wroks perfect in linux which is fine with me but id rather use office 2k7 over OOo
<michaelramm> that is strange..is that an all in one device?
<excid3> yeah
<excid3> ive researched it
<excid3> its a known problem with HP
<excid3> lol
<excid3> downloaded the neweest drivers...same thing
<excid3> have you tried out hardy?
<michaelramm> no, not proficient enough in linux to mess with alphas
<excid3> lol
<excid3> i have found it better than gutsy all around so far
<excid3> well until the update the other day...it broke a bunch of things
<excid3> but i think that got fixed yesterday or the day before for me
<excid3> i havent tried to fix anything...ive just been updating it daily seeing what breaks what doesnt
<excid3> i use vista as my main os because i find it easier to use office 2k7, visual studio and my games in it
<michaelramm> alpha 5 is supposed to come out today
<excid3> orly?
<excid3> sweeet
<excid3> well im off to go play some old school quake3 arena ;)
<excid3> ttyl guys
<michaelramm> welcome back
<michaelramm> excid3:i took a whole lunch hour while you played.
<excid3> haha i went to lunch too
<excid3> i played for a little while and then downloaded some montages of quake 3
<excid3> i love that game soooo much
<excid3> lol
<excid3> what kind of job do you have?
<excid3> brb
<excid3> its ubuntu time...i cant take this damn vista anymore
<excid3> ok back
<michaelramm> I am an IT Manager for a small municipality in alabama
<excid3> thats pretty sweet
<michaelramm> it is ok
<excid3> lol
<excid3> what do u have to do?
<excid3> i love programming so hopefully i can score a good job with some company
<excid3> ive been doing C++ and Qt lately
<michaelramm> i am redesigning our network now
<excid3> thats cool
<michaelramm> implementing a wide area network
<excid3> i never really got into networking too much
<michaelramm> playing in cisco routers a lot
<excid3> i took cisco in highschool
<excid3> lol
<excid3> well hey im going home for the weekend...back to my good old dialup
<excid3> ill talk to you guys later whenver i get back...
<excid3> cya
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-23
<J-_> Darn, channel not for support. =(
<J-_> I'll ask anyway, crimsun_, earlier you were saying something about the Toshiba U300-NS6.. Will the sound work at all?
<weedar> Can I join the team even if I use Kubuntu or is this Ubuntu-only?
<igorzolnikov> help me, plz. I can't install ubuntu 7.10 because have got [Errno 5] input/output.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-20
<Nailor> quit
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-23
<primes2h> cking: Hello, is this project still active? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<primes2h> cking: do you know something about?
<cking> hi there, I'm not sure about if this is still alive, looks like it's not been added to for quite a while. I am not sure who knows more about this page
<primes2h> math_b: MenZa: nrpil: Do you know more about it?
<primes2h> cking: Thank you anyway. :-)
<cking> sorry I could not help
<ytoox> I installed kubuntu on the msi x600 laptop. But the webcam seems not to have been found at all. dmesg doesnt show anything and I tried different webcam programs but none are able to find the webcam. I need some help
<ytoox> anyone?
<ytoox> I installed kubuntu on the msi x600 laptop. But the webcam seems not to have been found at all. dmesg doesnt show anything and I tried different webcam programs but none are able to find the webcam. I need some help
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-24
<primes2h1> nrpil: MenZa: Hello, do you know if this project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam is still alive?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-02-21
<bluebird> Please help. I think my husband will make me get a laptop soon and I'd like to run linux on it. I really can't afford any of the pre-installed linux laptops; they're just too expensive. Is there anything I can just get from someplace like Best Buy or Microcenter?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-02-27
<tta> i downloaded ubuntu netbook into iso extension and i extracted it; how can i compress it back?
#ubuntu-laptop 2020-02-22
<Guest_73> I have a new laptop and i'm having nvidia driver issues. I can boot up 19.10 live from a usb stick by editing grub 'nomodeset' and not have the system crash. Should i install 19.10 and add the nvidia drivers during install or else do the install, boot up again using edited grub and try to install nvidia drivers on the new system ?
